# How would you finish my tank??



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ive been researching what type of cichlid(s) to finish my tank for about month now. I have a couple of ideas but I'd like to hear how people that have more experience would finish my tank.

It's a 46 gallon bowfront with over 26 rocks. The entire back half of the tank is rocks/caves top to bottom so hiding places isn't a problem.

Right now it holds 4 yellow labs, 4 hongi redfins and 1 demasoni. 

My ideas so far have been

- to add maybe a couple more yellows with something else.

or -to add a group of 10 demasonis.
or -4 blueberrys, right now i'm trying to find out if "slim ob blueberrys" are compatible with the fish I have.

If this was your tank what would you finish it with?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would put in some yellow tail acei, dark dark blue with a little yellow, super pretty fish. maybe some afra's if you can find some that you like, some red top zebra's or ice blue zebras, all those should get along with your fish just fine, the afras can get a little aggresive, but so can all the others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

you already have nine fish in the tank.
you didn't mention their size, but in the event they reach even four inches they would be greatly overcrowed. not to include the water displaced by the rock.
filtration? is there enuf??


----------

